# Unreliable AF on 7D with FW 2.0.3?



## Scratchen (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi all,

Before I bought the 7D, I had a 50D, and all my lenses focused perfectly with that camera body.

I recently updated the firmware on my 7D to 2.0.3. Was running 2.0 before (with no obvious issues).
Right away after updating I noticed that the AF had become very unreliable. It had a hard time locking and was hunting way more than before. 

Especially with my f/1.4 lenses, a Sigma 85/1.4 and Canon 50/1.4, the AF is way off. The camera indicates that focus has been locked, but when I view the picture it is often very front focused. Sometimes though (about 10-20% of the time), the focus is spot on as it should be.
I also have a Canon 100/2.8 USM Macro and a Sigma 17-50/2.8 OS that show the same behaviour.

Actually, my only lenses that focus as they should right now are my Sigma 120-300/2.8 OS and Tokina 11-16/2.8.

I've tried using all the different AF-options, but nothing seems to help. I've reset the camera settings, done a hard reset, cleaned all connections between body and lenses.. Nothing has helped. It really seems like FW 2.0.3 is the bad guy here.

Has anyone else noticed this? It's driving me insane at the moment..


----------



## willis (Oct 12, 2012)

Haven't noticed that problem 
Worked like a charm with 1.2.5 - 2.0.0 and now with 2.0.3.


----------



## strikerwy (Oct 12, 2012)

I think you're on to something. I'm having the exact same issues with all of my lenses. I had actually thought it was the lenses as I purchases the 70-200 2.8 II and Tamron 24-70 2.8 VC at roughly the same time I upgraded. But I'm now seeing it with my trusty 24-105 and 50-500 as well. Suddenly my images have gone to pot with focus. As you mention, the camera claims it is locked on, but I can clearly see the image is not focused through the viewfinder. Other times it appears focused through the viewfinder only to be out of focus on the larger computer screen. It is a front-focusing issue. I've tried micro-adjustments and such to no avail. The problem does seem to be exacerbated by lower light.


----------



## Scratchen (Oct 12, 2012)

"Good" to hear that I'm not the only one experiencing this.

As you mention, I've also noticed that the view through the viewfinder seems focused, but when viewing it on the LCD, or a computer screen, it clearly is out of focus. It's like the AF changes during the duration of the image being taken. Really wierd!

I've also tried micro-adjustments, but it hasn't helped at all, because it is different with different lenses, at different apertures, and at different distances.

I've seen this issues in bright daylight too btw.

Is there any way to make Canon aware of these issues? Do they have some kind of reporting system? 
Next week I'll probably send my beloved 7D to Canon for service, and let them know exactly what I've said here.


----------



## carlc (Oct 12, 2012)

I also upgraded to the new firmware 2.0.3. The last few times I have been out shooting with 17-55 and 70-200mkII, I have noticed that the green focus light seems to stay on or comes on instantly after pressing shutter button without finding perfect focus. Just noticed some portrait images were not sharp around the eyes, but thought it was user error. Using "one shot and spot center focus point, no filter."

I am going out today to study this further. I had not given the problems from yesterday a lot of thought until I saw this post.


----------



## xrs74 (Oct 12, 2012)

It seems like we're having the same issue here. It happened to my 7D right after I upgraded to FW2.0. Before that, majority of my shots are spot on focus. After that, I would say a big percentage (maybe 20-30%) of my shots are out-of-focus. I have a 70-200 IS I, 24-70 Mk1, 50mm 1.4 and it is worst on the 24-70. I called Canon support about this issue and the rep said that the upgrade didn't include any FW update on the AF and I was even told that it could be something wrong how I use it. I said that is ridiculous since I'd been using the 7D for 2 years without any problems until now. Anyhow it didn't get resolved over the phone so I went to Canon Service Center in Irvine, CA and was told the same thing that AF is not affected by the FW upgrade and that they would service it for $219 since it's already out of warranty. I told the Canon desk support that it was perfectly fine before the upgrade. Nonetheless, nothing happened about that trip and I didn't budge in to pay for the $219 fee. I did some research on calibration and found Reikan Focal. I did the AFMA and it seems to have improved the AF. I could only say improved because I haven't got the chance to fully use the 7D exclusively on a shoot and conclude that AF is fine now, since I recently bought the 5D3 and haven't use the 7D that much.

I think Canon should take a look at this issue and not charge any fee. I spent $116 for the Focal that I shouldn't be spending at all if I hadn't upgraded the FW and the calibration didn't get messed up.


----------



## janvehrenkamp (Oct 12, 2012)

i'm experiencing the same issue.


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Oct 12, 2012)

The firmware is junk i back dated to 1.09 by using the EOS utility , did you guys do this?


----------



## HeavenHell (Oct 12, 2012)

I believe someone mentioned in another thread that you can downgrade back to 1.2.5 firmware using an older version of the EOS utility 2.09 or 2.10.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 12, 2012)

Did you redo the AFMA? Resetting everything like major new firmware might require it. The fact that your lenses focused accurately on a different camera body does not mean that they do not need AFMA on the 7D.


----------



## Scratchen (Oct 12, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Did you redo the AFMA? Resetting everything like major new firmware might require it. The fact that your lenses focused accurately on a different camera body does not mean that they do not need AFMA on the 7D.


As I mention in my initial post, they all worked fine on my 7D before the 2.0.3 update. 

I've done AFMA using Reikan Focal, but it didn't help since this issue isn't there all the time. 
It's like a glitch in the firmware..


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 12, 2012)

No issue here, took 7d and 70-200 f2.8l to leuchars airshow after updating. Over 1'000 shots. No probs.

Had problems prior to 1.2.3 where video files werre sometime screwed up, but worked well since.


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Oct 12, 2012)

As far as backdating, add the "current"2.x.x firmware" and when it asks do you want to use this one switch out the file with a renamed 1.2.x.x.x to a 2.fir file name. the camera will swallow it and yo will even see in the camera menu update 2.0.0 with 1.25 yes let it run and you back in business.

sorry if this is glossed over but if you have played with DOS files or goofy thing like computers before you maybe familiar with it.


----------



## knkedlaya (Oct 12, 2012)

I have noticed different problem in my 7D after upgrading the F/W. The top LCD display displays the camera setting values even when I switch off the camera. It is sort of hung, power on/off do not have any effect. The only option is to remove the battery and reinsert it. This happens quite frequently say once in two or three days. Very annoying.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 12, 2012)

i do not have that kinda experience after updating new firmware 2.0.3. however, i do not see the reason why new implementation/design affects auto focus when most of given updates do not relate to auto focus system, unless canon designs for 7d is in spaghetti implementation to start with


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Oct 12, 2012)

REASON why i back-dated the burst amount when from 22 frames to 4 then buffer stutter, yes 4. I freaked and was lucky it was a easy enough fix.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 12, 2012)

My focus changed after updating. Wasn't sure what was going on, like you guys said, the AF would signal for lock on, but the images were OOF. 

I set up my normal routine for MFA and all my lenses had to be recalibrated back to near -0- levels! I was pleased that the corrections were needed and completely fixed it... my 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II was originally MFA'd to +5, now it's set to +1. It's shooting excellent and tack sharp. My 100-400mm had to be recalibrated as well and went from +3 to -1. My 17-55mm needed no further MFA adjustments... 

I haven't had any issues since. I have my 7d set to "each lens" rather than set to mfa "All" the same... 

MFA worked perfectly, that being said, I was curious as to why I need to AMFA again, but I'm loving it nonetheless... very pleased with the images my lenses and camera are producing...


----------



## JaxPhotographer (Oct 12, 2012)

I just did the firmware update on my 7D but have not had a chance to test the AF. Hopefully I will have time this weekend and if I see issues do an AFMA. I will report back once I do and add my observations to this post.


----------



## Scratchen (Oct 12, 2012)

Well I think it's really strange that others are experiencing (to various degrees) what I am.
Canon didn't officially change anything related to the AF-system, but obviously there is something wrong here.

Does anyone know if Canon has some kind of issue-report-system?


----------



## carlc (Oct 13, 2012)

UPDATE: As I replied earler, I was also having focusing issues. Believe it or not, a fresh battery solved my focusing and focusing confirmation in viewfinder issues. All is working fine now and leads me to believe that the FW update may have adjusted power usage in some way.


----------



## FirstL (Oct 13, 2012)

Ditto here, mine hunts and sometimes gives me a focused green symbol then starts hunting again and it wasn't in focus through the viewfinder when it gave me the green symbol to represent in focus.... If I manually focus it hunts a little and goes back to focus okay. Same thing, 7D, new version of firmware, med to low light set to AF.


----------



## FirstL (Oct 13, 2012)

Tried the new battery in mine also and it's focusing okay now.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Oct 13, 2012)

ditto here too. Having some of the same troubles with Ai Servo mode. One thing I've noticed is mostly when using Canon battery grip, make sure batteries are fully charged when you start and the connection to the body is tight and clean. I'm using a 70-200 2.8L II and a 70-300L and occasionally a 200 f2.8L prime. Not too pleased with this latest firmware update.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Oct 13, 2012)

nice to know there's a simple fix out there. hopefully Canon addresses the issue in the next firmware update.


----------



## Richard8971 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have been running the 2.0.3 firmware for a little while now and I haven't noticed any serious problems. In fact, IMO, the update has been great. I love my 7 even more and can't wait to get it out and shoot more photos. For what it's worth, I always charge my batteries (I use the BG-E7 grip) after each shoot. Focus for me has been fast and accurate. Hand held shots are always a risk, mainly because YOU may be the cause of blurry photos because of hand shake and moving around. (It does not take much at all...). 

D


----------



## jrista (Oct 13, 2012)

knkedlaya said:


> I have noticed different problem in my 7D after upgrading the F/W. The top LCD display displays the camera setting values even when I switch off the camera. It is sort of hung, power on/off do not have any effect. The only option is to remove the battery and reinsert it. This happens quite frequently say once in two or three days. Very annoying.



I've noticed this as well. I have also noticed that the camera does not seem to automatically power off after my configured timeout...according to the LCD, it is always on. There does not seem to be any "wake up" delay when I press the shutter button, and my battery has not been lasting quite as long. 

I am not sure I've noticed actual mis-focus after I take a shot, I have experienced increased AF hunting, and slower AF speed in general (I primarily use AI Servo). Phase detection does not seem to work quite as well as it did before the 2.0.3 update. Even when I am fairly close to already focused, I'll experience hunting rather than a short, direct adjustment like I used to. I've swapped my batteries a few times since updating the firmware...does not seem to have resolved the issue.

Sounds like the 2.0.3 firmware update is a bit screwed up. Canon needs to do some more rigorous testing before they release firmware updates.


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have had no issues with mine since the update.


----------



## Scratchen (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry, but a fresh newly charged battery does not work for me 
I've tried both with and without the BG-E7 grip. No change


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 13, 2012)

With limited, and perhaps somewhat dangerous knowledge of things... some precautions may be in order.

Sorry to say - writing down your AFMA settings, any other "must be set" CF's, and then resetting the camera to its default BEFORE doing the upgrade, may be a safer way.


----------



## Scratchen (Oct 13, 2012)

CharlieB said:


> With limited, and perhaps somewhat dangerous knowledge of things... some precautions may be in order.
> 
> Sorry to say - writing down your AFMA settings, any other "must be set" CF's, and then resetting the camera to its default BEFORE doing the upgrade, may be a safer way.


That is ofcourse a good rule to follow. But that's not what causes this issue Im afraid..


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 13, 2012)

Is the cause known?

I've read reports elsewhere that extensive AFMA settings were returned to "zero", and when reset, were off by a wide margin. I'm clueless as to their architecture but... I've experienced the same in programming issues... compounded values etc.

The hunting part... I didn't find a lot on the web about that, but auto-off issues, and AFMA issues... they're out there.


----------



## redelses (Oct 13, 2012)

since upgrading to 2.0.3 I have noticed three issues that may just be coincidence (or that I am now noticing them now that others are seeing/reporting these similar issues) - 1) I have the same focus issues, where it appears to focus lock but the image comes out way out of focus; 2) suddenly started getting the "error 30" or in some cases the camera just goes blank without any errors, after which I have to pull the battery to get the camera to come back to life; and 3) the LCD and power timeouts are not consistently working (LCD is staying on until I take the next picture, which may be minutes in some cases). The error 30 is most concerning to me right now, but wanted to see if any others are getting this only after upgrading to the newest firmware?


----------



## jrista (Oct 13, 2012)

redelses said:


> since upgrading to 2.0.3 I have noticed three issues that may just be coincidence (or that I am now noticing them now that others are seeing/reporting these similar issues) - 1) I have the same focus issues, where it appears to focus lock but the image comes out way out of focus; 2) suddenly started getting the "error 30" or in some cases the camera just goes blank without any errors, after which I have to pull the battery to get the camera to come back to life; and 3) the LCD and power timeouts are not consistently working (LCD is staying on until I take the next picture, which may be minutes in some cases). The error 30 is most concerning to me right now, but wanted to see if any others are getting this only after upgrading to the newest firmware?



Error 30 indicates a problem with the shutter. Do you think your camera might have enough actuations on it to start causing problems with the shutter? The lifetime ratings are really only an estimate, and the shutter can indeed go a lot earlier than its rated lifetime, or if you take a lot of photos and have owned the camera for several years, you might just be out of life. I figure I've had about 35,000, maybe 40,000 shutter actuations on my 7D in the last 10 months. The shutter is rated to 150,000 actuations, so someone who has owned their 7D for longer and takes enough photographs could indeed be reaching the end of their shutter lifetime.


----------



## carlc (Oct 13, 2012)

Third reply to this topic: The more I mess with this issue and read other posts, I am becoming more convinced the FW 2.0.3 update changed something in the power management of the 7D or at a minimum the battery level indicator was affected in away that shows some charge (in my case 2 bars) when in fact the battery was nearly completely drained.

I usually change out my batteries often, but when this issue surfaced last week, I was on a shoot and my kit was in the car (about a mile away, my bad) and I kept shooting and this focus issue and focus confirmation appeared.

I will call the Canon Tech on Monday and report back his feelings. I have only called once and the gentleman I got was excellent.

Lesson learned. Change battery often and carry a spar in your pocket.


----------



## jrista (Oct 13, 2012)

carlc said:


> Third reply to this topic: The more I mess with this issue and read other posts, I am becoming more convinced the FW 2.0.3 update changed something in the power management of the 7D or at a minimum the battery level indicator was affected in away that shows some charge (in my case 2 bars) when in fact the battery was nearly completely drained.
> 
> I usually change out my batteries often, but when this issue surfaced last week, I was on a shoot and my kit was in the car (about a mile away, my bad) and I kept shooting and this focus issue and focus confirmation appeared.
> 
> ...



I have to concur about the battery charge thing. I use a battery grip, and with both batteries in earlier today, the charge readout showed 1 bar. I removed one of the batteries, and the charge readout for the remaining one jumped to full bars. I swapped batteries, same thing. I put both in again, one bar. As it turned out, both batteries were pretty low. One had only one blink on the Canon charger, the other got two blinks, but neither were anywhere close to full.


----------



## redelses (Oct 14, 2012)

jrista said:


> redelses said:
> 
> 
> > since upgrading to 2.0.3 I have noticed three issues that may just be coincidence (or that I am now noticing them now that others are seeing/reporting these similar issues) - 1) I have the same focus issues, where it appears to focus lock but the image comes out way out of focus; 2) suddenly started getting the "error 30" or in some cases the camera just goes blank without any errors, after which I have to pull the battery to get the camera to come back to life; and 3) the LCD and power timeouts are not consistently working (LCD is staying on until I take the next picture, which may be minutes in some cases). The error 30 is most concerning to me right now, but wanted to see if any others are getting this only after upgrading to the newest firmware?
> ...



I only have ~9,000 actuations on this 7d, and the error only started showing up the day after upgrading the firmware while using live view. It seems early to be having shutter problems, and with the camera about 16 months young, it's out of warranty at this point. I was planning to ship it in for review and repair if needed, but was waiting to see what resolved from the other issues that a number of others are having first. Fortunately it has come back to life every time I remove/reinsert the battery.


----------



## jrista (Oct 14, 2012)

redelses said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > redelses said:
> ...



Just out of curiosity, did you follow the firmware upgrade procedure to the letter? I did a fair bit of research prior to upgrading my 7D. I actually skipped the first couple of releases, and installed 2.0.3 directly without any intermediate upgrades based on some reports of upgrade difficulty. It also seemed that following the upgrade procedure (whichever one you chose to follow) EXPLICITLY and EXACTLY is pretty important to the upgrade going well.

I did some experimentation today when the sun came out (something that hasn't been too frequent lately around here). AF performance (with some fully charged batteries) was quite a bit better with the sun out. It hunted twice, but I think that may have simply been due to the fact that I did not have my Spot AF point EXACTLY on my subject. When I switched to expansion or zone AF, AF performance was pretty snappy. I can't say for sure if it is exactly as fast as it was before, but I primarily use an f/5.6 lens (100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 @ 400mm) so its not like I'm working with a lot of light in the first place.

I think the primary issue with 2.0.3 is the battery and sleep/power issue. Those issues may even be the cause of AF issues. They may all be related to the same thing, whatever it is. But my camera definitely does not seem to auto-power off the same way it did before. I also believe my battery reporting is definitely off. I've charged and drained batteries twice now, and there are inconsistencies when using either a single battery, or batteries in a grip. My LCD always seems to show the metering mode, aperture, and AF/frame rate settings.


----------



## Scratchen (Oct 14, 2012)

jrista said:


> redelses said:
> 
> 
> > since upgrading to 2.0.3 I have noticed three issues that may just be coincidence (or that I am now noticing them now that others are seeing/reporting these similar issues) - 1) I have the same focus issues, where it appears to focus lock but the image comes out way out of focus; 2) suddenly started getting the "error 30" or in some cases the camera just goes blank without any errors, after which I have to pull the battery to get the camera to come back to life; and 3) the LCD and power timeouts are not consistently working (LCD is staying on until I take the next picture, which may be minutes in some cases). The error 30 is most concerning to me right now, but wanted to see if any others are getting this only after upgrading to the newest firmware?
> ...



I've read about this on swedish forums as well.. People with almost brand new 7D's that got the Error 30 after updating to 2.0.3.

Something is really messed up with this firmware release!


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Oct 15, 2012)

I have to agree im happy with older firmware, Backdate its easy enough!


----------



## Scratchen (Oct 15, 2012)

How do I downgrade my firmware?
I'm on OS X 10.8.1.


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Oct 15, 2012)

Short answer I got and old FIRM WARE as it was being loaded i renamed it/replaced the one about to be LOADED with the OLD one(one your happy with)


I searched online got my old firm ware renamed it to a current one say 2.0.0.fir its sucks it up
loaded it with EOS-UTIL then on the 7D it says upgrade 2.0.0 with 1.23 FIR and Voila!


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Oct 15, 2012)

Man it really disgusts me when HIGH end GEAR gets worse with supposed UPGRADES


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Oct 15, 2012)

And there must be a forum topic on what i just yammered about


----------



## michi (Oct 16, 2012)

I hardly use Live View on my 7D, but yesterday when I was trying to focus on something, Live View hunted for a abnormally long time. I thought it was a fluke, could it have something to do with this? Everything else seems to work fine though.


----------



## DianeK (Oct 16, 2012)

Imagine this marketing meeting at Canon: Q:"how do we get our current satisfied 7D owners to open up their wallets for a new 7DII in 2013?" A: "let's release a firmware upgrade that breaks their current cameras." Many high-fives ensue and a bright spark gets a promotion.


----------



## FirstL (Oct 16, 2012)

I found that the focus on mine had actually changed to zone focus, left side. I've never used zone focus. New battery and correcting focus setting corrected the issue. That's the only thing I found wrong after the firmware upgrade. Hope there's not any more lurking. Next time I'm going to wait and see if there are issues before jumping in and upgrading.


----------



## jrista (Oct 16, 2012)

Just to make sure everyone here followed the same procedure I did. The new battery trick...its not really a trick. That was actually explicitly listed as a REQUIREMENT in the instructions for flashing the firmware. Canon was fairly explicit about the fact that the firmware upgrade would not fully "kick in" until the camera was powered off and the battery removed for a little while.

If you flashed your 7D and have not yet powered it off and removed the battery, do so now. It is a *required* part of the upgrade procedure.


----------



## Scratchen (Oct 16, 2012)

jrista said:


> Just to make sure everyone here followed the same procedure I did. The new battery trick...its not really a trick. That was actually explicitly listed as a REQUIREMENT in the instructions for flashing the firmware. Canon was fairly explicit about the fact that the firmware upgrade would not fully "kick in" until the camera was powered off and the battery removed for a little while.
> 
> If you flashed your 7D and have not yet powered it off and removed the battery, do so now. It is a *required* part of the upgrade procedure.


Did that, exactly as the update instructions said.


----------



## strikerwy (Oct 16, 2012)

This issue frsutrated me so badly, as I had an essentially worthless body on my hands, that I started researching how to roll back the update. In the process of finding out that such a manuever is essentially impossible for the consumer, I hooked the camera to my laptop and realized through EOS Utilities that I only had Firmware update 2.0.0. With nothing better to do, I went ahead and installed 2.0.3 and it appears to have solved my problem. Otherwise I had every symptom the OP was experiencing, to such a bad extent that I couldn't use the camera. I've shot 120000+ images with the body, so to have it just go kaput after a firmware update is totally unacceptable and an obvious sign that the update was the clear culprit. Canon needs to figure this one out in a big hurry.

You might try reinstalling the update and pray that solves the issue.


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Oct 16, 2012)

You can roll it back


----------



## Scratchen (Oct 16, 2012)

Chris_prophotographic said:


> You can roll it back


How?


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Oct 16, 2012)

DID you read up on few of my posts here, On a PC its basically a bait and switch get the EOS util to think you giving it he current firmware say 2.03 and just before it loaded it rename and replace it with the old one renamed to the current firmware (some guy online had all the firmwares stock piled, so you could go back to any version you want)


http://magiclantern.wikia.com/wiki/7D_support

http://www.canonrumors.com/files/eos7d125.zip

if you have a PC i could guide you, MAC only im a bit lax on the file tricks


----------



## K3nt (Oct 17, 2012)

Been running 2.0.3 on my 7D ever since it came out and haven't seen any of the issues reported.


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Oct 17, 2012)

Might be your Body, my body purchased in Nov of 09 feels a DOT heavier and the buttons different than a friends purchased in 2011. Especially the back wheel has a heavier click.


----------



## Scratchen (Oct 21, 2012)

Just wanted to let you all know I redid the firmware update twice (same procedure as the first time, followed Canons update instructions). The AF seems to be OK now..
This is really strange!


----------



## Micos (Jun 29, 2014)

This topic has been quiet for a long time but it was the only answer to mu IMMENSE frustration with 7D.
I have been through hell with brand new 7D body since day one (Oct.2012), it had and still has exactly the same problem other were mentioning: intermittent HEAVY front focus while showing green light confirmation in the WF.
The lenses affected are in the 17-50 2.8 range of any make: be it Canon`s original 17-55 or Sigma 17-50 or Tamron 17-50 anywhere between 10-30% of images end up useless with catastrophic front focus AF failure. It has nothing to do with AFMA, all lenses focus correctly - until camera occasionally goes wild. At medium to long distance the error can be measured in *meters* not inches. Medium to low light conditions can 'improve" failure rate up to 50%!! I sent the camera back to Canon for check up almost straight out of the box, got it back the same with remark that "camera was within the specs" and since I had Sigma 17-50 2.8 OS at the time "it might not work correctly with Sigma." BTW that same Sigma worked flawlessly on my 40D and 50D...So much about canon`s support. So I sold Sigma and got canon 17-55 Is - only to get same if not worse results...  so I got Sigma lens again. Camera came with 2.0.3 software installed so I could not compare with older versions but it seems that downgrading to 2.0.0 or lower worked for someone here, right? Funny thing is that other lenses I have (50/1.4, 70-200/4 L IS, 85/1.8, 200/2.8 L, 18-55 kit lens ) work more or less fine, 18-55 3.5-5.6 cheapo kit lens being dead-on 99%  Also, I tried 3 brand new 7Ds (including mine) with 2.0.3 firmware - *all three had exactly the same problem*. Any comment and suggestion would have been HIGHLY appreciated. How I can get and try to downgrade firmware and is there any risk associated with that? Thanks...
UPDATE: downloaded version 2.0.0 (would not go further than that) just waiting the comment is it safe to take this downgrade route.


----------



## zim (Jun 29, 2014)

Micos the latest version is 2.0.5, should you not try that first before downgraded?

Regards


----------



## Micos (Jun 29, 2014)

zim said:


> Micos the latest version is 2.0.5, should you not try that first before downgraded?
> Regards



Right now I am on 2.0.5 and no change, problem is still there - if not worse.


----------



## Micos (Jun 29, 2014)

So, I am out of hope, downgraded firmware to 2.0.0 and after about 100 shots got again that dreadful front focus error on Sigma 17-50 2.8 OS at 17mm. Even EF-S 18-55 3.5/5.6 had a few bad ones at 18mm, not as catastrophic as Sigma but still way out of focus. Time to ditch 7D and move on I think...too bad as I otherwise loved the camera.


----------



## sama (Jun 29, 2014)

Anybody tried this method : Canon 7D Missed Focus Hard Reset Fix 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yrJDjftcgX0


----------



## Micos (Jun 29, 2014)

sama said:


> Anybody tried this method : Canon 7D Missed Focus Hard Reset Fix
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yrJDjftcgX0



Worth a try for sure, will do it right away - before I throw the camera out of the window


----------

